# Rain bird Excessive Blowby



## MikeConroy (Jun 8, 2020)

Have a 1k front lawn with 10 rain bird 1800 pop up sprinkler bodies. About half have excessive blowby at the base of the riser stem causing a study stream of run off which is illegal in Ca. Is there a solution other than replacing them?


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

Nope, sounds like the wiper seal is worn. A basic 1800 head is inexpensive; swap over your existing nozzles.


----------

